# Hello



## Hauntoween (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am HauntoweeN and I thought I would introduce myself. I have a you tube cannel called the HauntoweeN channel and I do weekly halloween vlogs called the haunter's vlog. I am going to turn it into a vlog show soon, so be sure to check it out. I do cheap and easy DIY halloween projects, a yard haunt and a haunt I just named The Haunted Hills Haunt. I love halloween but not the dark side of halloween. I also enjoy horror flicks and creeping out trick or treaters.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!. It's nice to have you.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome. Post a link to your vlog when ya get it up!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi there, and welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Hauntoween! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Wethier (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Psssst.......... Another shouldn't have been resurrected post here, he only posted once and hasn't been here in over a year.


----------

